# Canned Butter



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anyone else tried Red Feather canned butter? It was hard to picture eating for months without butter so I bought some as they said it will keep indefinitely in the cans they come in without refrigeration...I opened a can yesterday at room temp and it was a liquid...it tasted good as real butter should but I would have preferred a more solid butter as one gets when leaving a stick out at room temp..I'm anticipating having no fridge when the SHTF...
DB


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

No help on a review. I've only purchased clarified butter that was on special at Emergency Essentials... But here. http://www.internet-grocer.net/butter.htm looks like they will sell you a dented to sample at a discount price.

Disclaimer. I have not done this but wouldn't be a bad idea to give them a call.


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

i was just thinking about canned butter. Im new to all of this and didnt even know if it exsisted or not, thank you.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I dont buy canned butter but I, and many others here can it at home. It is as good as fresh(IMO).

The only thing with it is that when it gets warm the milk seperates from the butter fat and you need to keep it mixed or pour off the milk when using it.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I never even thought about butter as part of my food preps. And I should have because we go through butter in my house like we're all from Wisconsin (or so I presume). Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

Never even seen canned butter


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I never even thought about butter as part of my food preps. And I should have because we go through butter in my house like we're all from Wisconsin (or so I presume). Thanks for the idea.


Just do a search on butter and if you cant find one of the sets of instructions I will either find it or type it up for you.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I've canned butter for a couple years. There are a few threads about it on here too, along with pictures on some of them. I'm sure commercial canned butter is fine too, but I buy it on sale and can it myself.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canned-butter-2529/
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/how-can-butter-5269/


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I would think it would be like canning lard or any other fat except you have the separation issue with butter. As it cools and 'sets up' it would be ideal to shake the jars some in order to mix it up.


----------

